# AKC Rally Question



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

For those of you who show in rally a lot, I have a question.

You know those signs where you call your dog to front from heel? In Advanced, are you allowed to take the steps backwards? I cannot find anything about it in the rule book! My friend says no But I could swear that our resident judge said you could. Silly me entered Pilot in Rally Advanced this weekend and the rules confuse me (or maybe my friend does!🙂) He can do it but why make it any harder than necessary? Just trying to get the poor guy a Q. He loves getting ribbons!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

It depends on which sign it is. Remember, Rally Advanced can have Advanced and Novice signs. So, you might have a sign on an Advanced course where you can back up and another one where you can't. For 15 and 16, for example, you can back up. For 110 and 111, you cannot. 

Link to sign descriptions: 



http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/2017-rev-rally-minisignswdescriptions-1-2018.pdf


The text in bold font in the descriptions is for the principle parts of the exercise. If you don't do the bold text parts, you get an IP at that station. 

Good luck!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Make sure you have something like the info Kelly provided at the show with you so you can verify how each station should be performed (They’re available in phone apps and “flip cards as well). The exercise is the exercise is the exercise, no matter what level you are competing at (so if sign #15 is on my Excellent course, I’m still allowed to back up a few steps on the call front, because that’s part of that particular exercise). If in doubt, nothing says you HAVE to take a few steps back… if you forget whether or not you can in the stress of the run, then just call the dog front without moving your feet.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks! That makes a lot more sense!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

The AKC has a Youtube channel with a demo for each sign at all levels. You might want to take a peek to see how they perform that particular one and train yours accordingly.

AKC Rally & Obedience Video Demos


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's been ages since I did rally, but I remember when we trained the call to front from heel position exercise (for advanced+, didn't realize there might be confusion), your feet had to be LOCKED in place. I remember that caused consternation for me because my dog at the time (Jacks) wasn't that clean in pivoting in place.

Friends worked with me to send him forward after a treat - and call to front.

The treat toss was weaned off in reps, so he was getting up and moving forward anticipating a treat toss forward with the hand motion.... but being immediately called to front instead.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Megora said:


> It's been ages since I did rally, but I remember when we trained the call to front from heel position exercise, your feet had to be LOCKED in place


The novice signs (#15 and #16) allow the handler to step back to guide the dog (but the handler can't move their feet once the dog has sat in front):
"15. *Call Front – Finish Right – Sit* – While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to front. *The handler may take several steps backward*. The dog must come and sit in front. *Without the handler moving their feet*, the dog must finish to the right and sit in heel position. (Stationary)"

Once you get to the Advanced level, you can't do the step back (for signs #110 and #111):
"110. *HALT – Call Front – Finish Right* – While heeling, the handler halts and* the dog sits*. *Without the handler moving their feet*, the dog must then come and sit in front. Without the handler moving their feet, the dog must finish to the right and sit in heel position. (Stationary)"

Note also that in the Novice exercise, you call the dog front *while moving*. In the Advance exercise, you call the dog front from a sit at heel.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks Lisa! That makes it much easier to understand! I’m sure he can do everything. He has a URO3 in UKC And is always the honor dog for the Canaan Dogs that no one wants to honor for. I just don’t want to be the reason we fail.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you for the advise! We got a 97 Saturday due to a little lagging. (something I've been working on) and a 90 today because I messed up a sign. So Pilot knows....but I need more school! LOL


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Not too shabby at all! Congratulations!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats! Get all the sign "messing up" out of the way before you start working on your RACH. I'm pretty sure I learned most of the signs by doing them wrong.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh….Saturdays judge didn’t give out a single 100 all day. I heard everyone say he was tough but I don’t have a problem with that. I would prefer getting an honest 97 over a perfect 100 given to half the exhibitors. Alvin Eng if you’re curious. He’s friendly and very efficient.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

PalouseDogs said:


> Congrats! Get all the sign "messing up" out of the way before you start working on your RACH. I'm pretty sure I learned most of the signs by doing them wrong.


 Thank you! I haven’t decided yet if I’m going that far. I think for now I’m alternating with obedience. If we ever get good enough to beat the OTCH handlers, we will give up rally. I don’t see that happening any time soon though! There’s tough competition around here.


----------

